# ChapterHouse Bits gives you-Tau Titan!



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

http://chapterhousestudios.com/webs...egory_id=37&flypage=flypage.tpl&product_id=81

Rather neat Apok level Tau "titan"


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Is that even legal???

In either case, it looks awsome :grin:


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

http://www.chapterhousestudios.com/SXV141/SAW Rules.pdf

Thats a link to the rules, its legal if the opponent agrees to it!


----------



## DestroyerHive (Dec 22, 2009)

> Is that even legal???


Yup, VDR.

Are those legs hair dryers?


----------



## The Fallen (Jul 15, 2009)

Marneus Calgar said:


> http://www.chapterhousestudios.com/SXV141/SAW Rules.pdf
> 
> Thats a link to the rules, its legal if the opponent agrees to it!


nice k:

pg 270 of the 3rd Ed. Rulebook states:

...this rulebook is not carved into tablets of stone with biblical weight and profundity. We absolutely reserve the right to change, adapt, complicate, confusticate, simplify or modify any part of these rules out of sheer devilment - and so should you! We've explored a lot of ideas in this book but it's ultimately you, the player, who knows best what you want from your wargame rules. (Andy C.)

Muahaha! a loophole exists :yahoo:


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

DestroyerHive said:


> Yup, VDR.
> 
> Are those legs hair dryers?


Jackhammers, Destroyer. Jackhammers. I think it could be smoother, but darn! It's nice. Unfortunately, Resin (Forge World) Pricing strikes! Apparently, it's resin so it costs like gold!


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

285 dollars for it though? I wouldnt shell out that much for that regardless of how nice it is, how tall/big it is, or how strong it is. They're just asking WAY too much for it imho.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

looks too lumbering for the tau, not really in keeping with the rest of the army in my opinion, tau would be far more likely to have a large mecha style suit or a skimmer.Would also like far more detail for that price, its not really screaming Tau to me, i grant you FW is some expensive stuff but when you get to that price (£200) you get detail and bags of it.

Just thinking, they have put the assembly instructions on the website, so if you fancy building one from scratch they have made it nice and easy for you and would be a damn site cheaper


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I agree I would rather see a Tau SH skimmer instead of a Titan style walker, but it is interesting. If they'd put all those weapon choices on a scaled-down Manta Hull, then I'd go with it being more Tau-ish.


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> looks too lumbering for the tau, not really in keeping with the rest of the army in my opinion, tau would be far more likely to have a large mecha style suit or a skimmer.Would also like far more detail for that price, its not really screaming Tau to me, i grant you FW is some expensive stuff but when you get to that price (£200) you get detail and bags of it.


Agreed, if I am shelling out £200 on a model I am 1) wanting a hell of a lot more detail on the sculpt 2) buying something which has GW support slapped on it so I can at least take it near a GW or supported club without the "wtf is that" look from all around me


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The Fallen said:


> pg 270 of the 3rd Ed. Rulebook states:
> 
> ...this rulebook is not carved into tablets of stone with biblical weight and profundity. We absolutely reserve the right to change, adapt, complicate, confusticate, simplify or modify any part of these rules out of sheer devilment - and so should you! We've explored a lot of ideas in this book but it's ultimately you, the player, who knows best what you want from your wargame rules. (Andy C.)
> 
> Muahaha! a loophole exists :yahoo:


Although the "ask nicely if you can use this in a game" or better known as, "ANIYCUTIAG" :biggrin: rule is still in effect, quoting the 3rd Ed. rulebook "rules" are not. Time to update your BRB and join the rest of us Fallen! :biggrin:


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

lol, iu cant see how GW would let them do this but hey , its a nice model 

though on review of the stats for the models its way overpowered for the points cost lol.

Ild play against it , though i would specify 2-3 void shields instead of the what they put in the rules which is like having infinite Void shields :shok:


----------



## Roddis (Oct 12, 2010)

what the hell are you talking about


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Im almost sure that this was made by a ATT member but I cant find the project logg of it now:read:
Sad since there are a lot better pictures of stuff there. I wonder just how expensive it was to get the rights to selling that one....


----------



## Whizzwang (Dec 31, 2008)

It's a very nice looking thingy. One of those things that'd it'd be cool just to own.


----------



## ROT (Jun 25, 2010)

Am I the only person who thinks that looks really.. lame?

The Design is hideous; It looks tau, but I'd have picture a Tau-Titan as a Large Battlesuit; opposed to something that looks like some awful Mordern Art. The 'Leg' joints, are so huge, It's like someone who's incredibly skinny, with really fat thighs. 

I'm very shocked I'm the only one who feels this way.

Maybe It's just the position it's modelled in.


----------



## Blueberrypop (Apr 27, 2010)

lolwut? All I have to say.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

ROT said:


> Am I the only person who thinks that looks really.. lame?
> 
> The Design is hideous; It looks tau, but I'd have picture a Tau-Titan as a Large Battlesuit; opposed to something that looks like some awful Mordern Art. The 'Leg' joints, are so huge, It's like someone who's incredibly skinny, with really fat thighs.
> 
> ...


Nope. I snap on that. Not to mention that the Tau don't use Titans, as stated in Canon - they have fuck off huge great Manta or Broadside Phalanx for those duties - and both do those jobs excellently. Fuck the Failanx =(.


----------



## schubidu (Apr 21, 2010)

nice stuff looks great


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ROT said:


> I'm very shocked I'm the only one who feels this way.


I don't think everyone else is shocked though.

I like it, very ghost in the shell-ish, and it is still battlesuit like, there is only so far you can go with 2 legs.


----------



## Oldenhaller (Nov 28, 2008)

I thought of it looking more like a gun emplacement rather than a frontline battle suit

But yes, quite tau-esque

~O


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I prefer this conversion, would likely cost less to do too


----------



## ThatTauGuyJoe (Oct 5, 2010)

*Sxv-141*

Any rumors as to armor? Movement capabilities? Anything?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

ThatTauGuyJoe said:


> Any rumors as to armor? Movement capabilities? Anything?


yes, they would be whatever you and your opponent come up with and agree to


----------

